# Community > Clubs >  Te Puke Rifle club shooting this weekend

## johnd

As per the title, so come along on saturday after 10 AM.

----------


## Mooseman

Bugger hunting this weekend, have to come along soon, want to try my 243  out at longer ranges.

----------


## Woody

@johnd
What ranges are they shooting ?

----------


## Woody

Te Puke rifle club has commenced it's new season shoots. These are most Saturdays at 300, 500 and 600 yards.
All hunters welcome. Great club to sort your bullet trajectory and sight settings. Shoot off pack or bipod or bags, open or scope sights, Hunter class, various F classes etc. Up to 8mm magnum centrfire. Also a 50 -100 yard preliminary sight-in range and coaching available. Www.Sporty.co.nz

----------


## Woody

Te Puke rifle club has commenced it's new season shoots. These are most Saturdays at 300, 500 and 600 yards.
All hunters welcome. Great club to sort your bullet trajectory and sight settings. Shoot off pack or bipod or bags, open or scope sights, Hunter class, various F classes etc. Up to 8mm magnum centrfire. Also a 50 -100 yard preliminary sight-in range and coaching available. Www.Sporty.co.nz

----------


## 17brno

Te Puke Rifle Club had a working bee this morning carrying out routine matainance and building a shooting bench at the 600yrd mound so people who have trouble getting down on the mound or are in a wheelchair can shoot ,we are planning to build them at 300 and 500yrds as well.After lunch we had a shoot at 500 and 600 yards

----------


## 17brno

Te Puke Rifle Club had another working bee this morning and then shot at 600yards in the afternoon, we had a good turn out of shooters including some new faces and the new shooting bench got a good workout ,it was good to see a few guys who frequent this forum
Cheers Ivan

----------


## superdiver

Next time I am down from the big smoke I will definitely come by. Very keen to try the range out

----------


## The bomb

I might be moving to papamoa later in the year I will definitely be interested in taking a look.

----------


## 17brno

Congratulations to Mike Collings from Te Puke Rifle Club in winning the Ballinger Belt at Trenthamthis is the second time Mike has won the national title.

----------


## Woody

Wow! Well done MIKE  :Have A Nice Day: 
And well done Te Puke club.

----------


## sometimes1

New Zealand oldest sporting trophy

----------


## zimmer

> Congratulations to Mike Collings from Te Puke Rifle Club in winning the Ballinger Belt at TrenthamAttachment 158532this is the second time Mike has won the national title.


And now equal to Di's 2.

----------


## 17brno

Te Puke Rifle Club also won the long range teams ,club teams and grand aggregate club teams as well not bad for our little club

----------


## 6x47

> And now equal to Di's 2.


but I think he is now the oldest winner?

----------


## zimmer

> but I think he is now the oldest winner?


However, what about John H?

----------


## 17brno

Actually Di Collings has won the Ballinger Belt 3 times 1981,1987 and 2014 so she still is one up on Mike

----------


## zimmer

> Actually Di Collings has won the Ballinger Belt 3 times 1981,1987 and 2014 so she still is one up on Mike


Probably missed the 1981 win. Won in her maiden name?
So, bragging rights still with DI.

----------


## 17brno

Yes Miss Di Blaymires

----------


## 6x47

> However, what about John H?


when he won it I meant

----------


## zimmer

> when he won it I meant


Read your posting wrong didn't I.

----------


## johnd

Took this photo yesterday. There are 3 Ballinger belt winners in it. And an under 21 NZ team member from 2019/20
A great day out with wind swings of 4 MOA left and right of center
We relegate the F/O guys to the far end! Aye Scott  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 17brno

Thought i would post a few photos of saturdays shoot at 300yrds the target on the left is the Deer Target we are going to use in our Bring it and Shoot it day on the 7 March
As you can see our range is not your typical range we have a lot of ridges and gullies that we shoot over which coupled with the wind we get makes for a interesting day at the range

----------


## 17brno

Forgot to add that there will be no shooting on Saturday 6th February as most of the club are off to Gisborne to shoot in the Prize Shoot there
Cheers

----------


## Woody

The deer target is a red stag. Shot from 300 yards but scaled to represent the stag's size as if it were at 450yards. To count as kill shots the shooters will need to place bullets inside 2 moa. This is doable with all the equipment available to hunters today and use of packs or bipids for rifle support.  Should be fun.

----------


## Woody



----------


## Woody

Was unable to edit my post and unable to post the second pic . Sorry about that. ( A very recent change to my ability to use this forum now  I wonder why?  !

----------


## Woody

A whole post three up is missing. ???
I wrote: the club shot all day at 300 yards today; so they decided to also test the deer targets for the upcoming Hunters Fun shoot scheduled for 7th March  ALL WELCOME.  The deer target will be contested at 300 yards. Two optional sighters and five counting shots for a possible max score of 50.  ( The other ranges will be @500 & 600 yards on the day. ) Each shot impact will be instantly visible to the shooter and scorer on tablets supplied at the shooting mound.

----------


## 17brno

A few more photos from yesterday at the range on the 300 yard mound with a few of the boys having a go with their hunting rifles at the deer target  the last photo is looking back to the Club House at the 600 yard mound from the 300 yard mound

----------


## Pav

Couple photos from yesterday at the range, first time I've been over for a while. With now getting into reloading I was keen to get out & stretch the legs on my loads and see how they went...(had a slight hiccup which @17brno soon sorted out for me and all was good).
Beaut day for it with next to no wind at 300 & 500 yards and then a fairly stiff side wind picking up after lunch just in time for our shoot at 600.

----------


## 6x47

So Brian was shooting. How did the visitors with hunting gear go??

----------


## Woody

My mate Cam shot a 23/25 @300 and 24/25 and 25/25 @600 from his wheelchair using his howa creedmore. Hunters can do well.

----------


## Pav

> So Brian was shooting. How did the visitors with hunting gear go??


Just myself and Cam (as mentioned above by @Woody)
soley shooting hunter class last weekend, in amongst a handful of the usual suspects shooting Tr and Ftr.
I shot 24.3/25.5 for 300 and 35.3/35.7 for 500 out of my 18.5" tikka .308 but my 600 wasn't very flash.
Hopefully all the "Visitors" will be along in 2 weekends time

----------


## Woody

content://com.android.chrome.FileProvider/images/screenshot/1614470403959-1223720206.jpg

----------


## Woody



----------


## Woody

HEADS UPBOYS AND GIRLS. A GREAT TABLE OF PRIZES HAS BEEN DONATED BY BUSINESS SPONSERS FOR THIS SUNDAY'S "BRING IT AND SHOOT IT" EVENT. 
   Hosted annually by this neat club, it's still on for Sunday. Drawn prizes so it's an even chance no matter your skill or old or new hunting rifle and scope.
  Only public banned behaviour is  No Hugging  :Have A Nice Day: .
  Come and enjoy the day and the bbq folks.

----------


## 17brno

Te Puke Rifle Club would like to thank everyone who turned up to our Bring it and Shoot Day, the weather gods smiled and we had light winds and sunny skies today for the most part with the wind turning to blow down the range fishtailing left to right when we started shooting at 600yrds after lunch this made for interesting shooting with the unwary being caught out by quick wind changes 
There was some good scores shot during the day and plenty of laughter and good natured heckling 
We finnished the day with a lucky dip prize draw and a BBQ and a few bevvies
A HUGE THANK YOU TO OUR SPONSORS FOR THE GENEROUS DONATION OF THE PRIZES ,WITHOUT THEM WE COULDN'T HOLD THESE EVENTS
WHAKATANE HUNTING AND FISHING
B N CARTER WHAKATANE
STEVES WHOLESALES WELLINGTON 
NZ AMMO COMPANY WELLINGTON 
DEADEYE DICKS LEVIN

----------


## 17brno

More photos

----------


## Woody

Lots of laughs and one or two now "prone" positions discovered as well.  :Have A Nice Day: 
The deer on the 300 mound were quite skittish to try and nail too.

----------


## 17brno

Poor old BBQ got a fright too dont know if it will be the same again! Hope you are ok mate

----------


## johnd

I would also like to mention again the great sponsorship we had, I dont think anyone walked away with less than their entry fee in prizes.
The food was pretty good too! That old trick of rolling it in grass was priceless!

----------


## Woody

Gotta have a bit of salad ay John. Greens are good for ya.

----------


## Sarvo

This hot of the Delta Optic NZ press

We are thankful for the support and have decided that its -

GIVE AWAY TIME

Here's the deal,

Participate in any NZ shooting competition using your Delta scope, make it to the podium (1st, 2nd, 3rd place) and claim your DELTA FOREST 10x42 binocular worth $300 absolutely free. We will even include the courier!

Happy Shooting everyone 

Offer ends 31st December 2021.

----------


## Sarvo

I knows too late for this Shoot - which I believe is only an annual event

----------


## Woody

Yep; and this one was not a competition as such. Donated prizes were by drawn lot. It was principally for r&r  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Logan H

ok then??....

----------


## Gibo

> ok then??....


Dare ya to hit that link!!

----------


## Logan H

lol no chance

----------


## 35whelen

It's an Invite to the Saigon RED clubs, Masked Club nite.........go on ya need a knew hobby......

----------


## johnd

Oh you guys are so narrow mimded, he merely wants sponsorship to New Zealand so he can shoot in his chosen sport, please send $10,000 to his Nigerian bank account, to allow him to rest in an hotel here while he waits for his clearance. He will also need a rifle and ammo plus a wife so he can love her dearly and remain here indefinitely while he arranges to bring in his extended family.

----------


## 17brno

Just thought i would let everyone know that Te Puke Rifle club has started the new season and we will be shooting every Saturday , turn up around 9.30 am visiters welcome

----------


## Danny

> Just thought i would let everyone know that Te Puke Rifle club has started the new season and we will be shooting every Saturday , turn up around 9.30 am visiters welcome


Ok mate. Much appreciated. 
I dont think I can make it tomorrow but would be keen to come for a watch in the very near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Maca49

Hey JD, mind ya step, when you on site! :Grin:

----------


## 17brno

Had a good turnout at the range today ,we shot 600yrds which was fun with the strong gusty wind we had today ,great to see Woody back for another season view of the targets from 600yrd mound

----------


## Woody

A nice day and nice companionship.

----------


## 6x47

Shooting across the infamous gully. Local knowledge is invaluable apparently.

----------


## Tommy

> Just thought i would let everyone know that Te Puke Rifle club has started the new season and we will be shooting every Saturday , turn up around 9.30 am visiters welcome


 @17brno where does one meet up? PM me if you like

----------


## 17brno

823 Maniatutu rd Pongakawa we are on the lefthand side keep an eye out for the flags
As we are on a dairy farm the owners do not want any dogs on the property thankyou
Cheers Ivan

----------


## 17brno

Thought I would put up our Club Program visiters are welcome to come and shoot along side us

----------


## Tommy

Should really screw the looky-throughy thing on top the rifle then

----------


## Woody

For novice would be shooters the club has various types of rifles and ammunition available for use, under supervision of course. User pays for ammo fired.

----------


## Spudattack

> Should really screw the looky-throughy thing on top the rifle then


Yeah bro, we need to get out there more, its a very cool range.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Woody

The Te Puke club has asserted itself very well at the National competition at Trentham over the past week. I think Mike Collings has won the Ballinger Belt aggregate 300 thru 1000yards with apeture sight 308 win and 155.5 grain bullets, and four members in the top 18. Scott McClay has won the F Open class over same ranges. What a great showing by this awesome little club.  Congrats to the men and women members who contested this world renowned shooting competition.

----------


## Woody

Here is a link to NZ NRA and the history of The Ballinger Belt. Take a look down the list of past winners; it makes interesting reading.   This is a meaningful part of our NZ heritage. 
(Hopefully the woke whingers will not complain to the mods about this wee bit of patriotism)

----------


## Woody

https://www.nranz.com/nationals/ballinger-belt/

----------


## 17brno

Well done Mike Collings back to back Ballinger Belt winner! Mike has now caught up with his wife Diane Collings in winning the Ballinger Belt 3 times as well
Great shooting Mike

----------


## 6x47

> The Te Puke club has asserted itself very well at the National competition at Trentham over the past week. .. Scott McClay has won the F Open class over same ranges. ...


Well he easily won the qualifying. Sorry Scotty, couldn't help myself..

Totally agree about the Club itself- a star performer in recruitment and supporting each other.

----------


## Woody

I consider myself very fortunate when hb man will coach me as well as the tp shooters.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 6x47

Assuming you mean "TR" coaches, couldn't agree more but your wind reading skills are still very important no matter what class you shoot in. BC will only save you so far..  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Woody

TR and F classes. Always something to learn.

----------


## 17brno

Mike Collings with the trophies he won at the Nationals

----------


## Woody

Te Puke fullbore rifle club resarts it's yearly shooting program Sat Sept 3 at their Maniatutu range. 300m practice to start. Turn up around 10.30am.

----------


## johnd

Maybe a little later for shooting.  AGM meeting at 10.30

----------


## 6x47

We're doing the same thing but in reverse order  :Have A Nice Day: 

Forecast not looking particularly flash though.

----------


## johnd

We had a great turn out.... especially for an AGM when everyone usually runs for cover.
Hunter class this season is going to be very interesting, a lot of the folk shooting this class have gotten seriously dialled in. Same in FTR classic with a good number being built up and also dusted off.

For those that dont know, hunter class is your off the shelf scoped rifle in most any caliber within the power limits. FTR classic is .308 or .223 shot with a scope over a bipod without the need to use aperture sights (TR)
Even with the AGM running on a bit we managed a good number of details at 300 yds, my shoulder is telling me I shot in 4 details looking forward to using basically a hunting rifle in FTR this season. ( Dirty old 700 Rem but in a chassis)

Anyone wanting to shoot out to 600 yds on electronic targets have a look at our FB page for details or you can PM me here.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1Ipn...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## johnd

Here is one from last year

Gives velocity at target  Standard Deviation group size and other info depending on settings

----------


## turtle

This brings back great memories,I was in the same club as Rex, 1983 - R.R. Chilcott, Clevedon Rifle Club. Great guy, use to do an awesome job bedding your rifle.
1981 - Miss D.R. Blaymires, Te Puke Rifle Club, I shot at the nationals that year in C grade and watched her shoot.

Thanks for the link

----------


## 17brno



----------


## Woody

TE PUKE RIFLE CLUB (Inc) 

63nd 
OPEN CHAMPIONSHIP
29th & 30th OCTOBER 2022
COMMENCING AT 9.00AM EACH DAY
PROGRAMME
SATURDAY
 - 10 SHOTS @ 300 YDS
- 15 SHOTS @ 600 YDS
- 15 SHOTS @ 600 YDS
- COACHED CLUB TEAM 7 shots, mixed teams, time permitting. 

SUNDAY -
 - 15 SHOTS @ 500 YDS
- 15 SHOTS @ 600 YDS
- TOP four TR 15 SHOTS @ 600 YDS to be added to agg score.
- TOP ?? F Classes dependent on entries 15 shots at 600 yds to be 
added on to aggregate score.
CONCURRENT TEAMS MATCH  team of 3 TR & 1 F class. Entries prior to match 2
CONDITIONS
All matches will be held under NRA rules where applicable.
The committees decision will be final in all matters
TIES There will be a shoot off for any trophy where a tie has taken place.
TYRO open to competitors who have not been a member of a rifle club prior to 01-10-22 
ENTRY FEE $65 one day $35
DIRECTIONS
The Te Puke Rifle Range is situated at 823 Maniatutu Rd, Pongakawa
From Te Puke take SH2 towards Whakatane, past the Te Puke Golf Club to the 2nd
turning on the right which is Maniatutu Rd, the range is 8.23 kms up the road on the left.
Meeting secretary, Irene Cameron, 07 315 5687, sibqcameron@xtra.co.nz
There will be hot water, tea & coffee available but no catering
ABSOLUTELY NO DOGS ON THE PROPERTY
The committee reserves the right to change the programme as necessary.

1. There will be a "Hunter class" operating,2 sighters and 5 counting shots.
------------------------------------------------------------
( Note the Hunter Class. This involves use of a normal hunting rifle and scope set at no more than 10X. Shooting off pack or bag under forearm but no rear support allowed. Usr of sling is allowed. Calibre max is 8mm.)

----------

